
Ask HN: Is it possible to learn chemical engineering from scratch on your own? - gerland
I&#x27;m itching to delve into some completely new domain and was wondering how realistic is to try tackle chemical engineering.<p>Is it possible to learn everything from scratch alone?
Would lack of laboratory conditions be a problem? Is it possible to get a job in this domain based on knowledge or skills alone, or are courses&#x2F;certificates&#x2F;diplomas a must? What are the best resources to learn?<p>Thanks for all the info!
======
bipbapbop
From scratch. On your own, yes. If you have the time.

Just look up a course sequence from a good university.

1\. The hard part would be keeping yourself accountable. Schools usually help
in that.

2\. There are no guarantees that that is enough. Consider real industry
experience, informational interviews, etc if the end goal is a job in the
area.

~~~
gerland
Would an online degree be worth something? If yes, then which would you
recommend?

------
poormystic
I'm thinking of Humphrey Davy and Michael Faraday, whose interest in chemical
engineering proved hazardous. If guys like that get in trouble how much better
could I hope to fare? Then again, if I just wanted to learn soap making I'd
let myself go ahead.

~~~
gerland
I'm hoping a bit that we moved past those early steps and CE is now more in a
DIY phase, but I don't know, hence I'm asking.

